# Update on little Hope



## Cathyjo (Jan 31, 2004)

For those that don't remember, Hope is the little filly of Mona - a mare that the Rescue helped me with. Hope had to be purchased to get her and her mom away from the owner - and mom had to be immediately taken to the U of I where her feet were in such horrid shape (abscessed, coronet bone deterioated,ringer bone fused) that she had to be put down. Hope is still extremely small and I won't know if she has dwarf characteristics that winter woolies are hiding until she sheds out in spring but for now, the U of I, our vet and farrier have all given her a clean bill - she is just very very small! And spoiled!! One picture is of her and her "foster" mom, a mare that would not let her nurse, but did act as her "mom" in every other way; the b/w colt is about 2 months older than her. I have one other picture of her that is recent - Mike actually let her come in the house to visit some friends of ours and their three year old son - but I don't have that on the web page yet and couldn't load it. And, she is growing finally - two inches since we got her in October - loves her Equine Jr!!


----------



## Dona (Feb 1, 2004)

OMG....how cute is she!!!!!!!!!!!! How tall is she now? She looks adorable!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 1, 2004)

Awww...what a muffin.


----------



## kaykay (Feb 1, 2004)

Awww im so happy to see her again!!!! You guys just wouldnt believe what a cutie she is unless you see her in person. EVERYONE at the u of i wanted to take her home. I had to beat them off with a bat for Cathy LOL. Her dam Mona was also tiny. Now i cant remember how tall she was?? This little girl though does not know shes small. She has a very big personality doesnt she Cathy??? When Cathy first took her home she didnt know how to run and play as she had been kept in a tiny filthy pen. Shoot now im thinking about Mona again and want to cry


----------



## mountain_waif (Feb 1, 2004)

....


----------



## Denise (Feb 1, 2004)

OMG she is so cute and doing so well. When does she get to come to my house and play.


----------



## virginia (Feb 1, 2004)

You Go Cathy, she is adorable. You do good work..

Ginny


----------



## nootka (Feb 2, 2004)

I do remember her and her poor momma and am so pleased to see her thriving so well, no doubt due to your diligent and loving care.

Thanks for the great update and continued best wishes to you and Hope.

Liz M.


----------



## sharon (Feb 2, 2004)

Awwww! So cute! Looks like she is full of herself!


----------



## windycityminis (Feb 2, 2004)

Oh, Cathy- she is just adorable!!! Great work!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Feb 2, 2004)

That is terrific! Thank you so much for the update - she sure looks happy!!!


----------



## wykd (Feb 2, 2004)

she is still just a peanut, isn't she?...such a cutie...the kids still talk about her.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 2, 2004)

WHat a little doll! I am so glad to hear that she is doing just GREAT!!!!


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Feb 3, 2004)

These pictures bring tears streaming down my face. Thank you so much for being so kind as to get Mona and Hope out of the bad place. Thank you for ending Mona's torment and giving her freedom to run and play again and watch her baby live a better life. I know I don't post over here much, but I check messages daily. God bless you! That said, give little Hope a big kiss and tell her it is from her biggest fan.

-Amy


----------



## Sterling (Feb 3, 2004)

This is so bittersweet and heartwarming at the same time...she looks wonderful and what a little doll baby she is! Thank you for being there for both of them. In those pictures she looks like a happy little girl. You done good!


----------



## SunQuest (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you so much for a Hope update. It brings so much joy to my heart that she will not suffer the same torment as her mother did.

But Hope is one of those double edged swords...

She will always remind me of her mother and the torture that mare went through at the hands of a monster. I still cry to think of the horrid feet issues because of nothing more than neglect. I just can't understand why someone would allow this to happen.

Yet at the same time Hope gives us all a reminder that the way things are don't have to remain that way. She gives us Hope for a better future for so many horses and keeps us all working at trying to help the horses that need us.

Thank you again for helping her Cathy.


----------



## Bluerocket (Feb 3, 2004)

She is adorable.. and so very lucky. Thanks for everything you have done for her.. and that you did for Mona. Yes, things were awful for Mona... but you took the responsibility to make sure that her life improved as much as it could.. and that when the time was right, she had a peaceful ending.

Thank you!

JJay


----------

